

MIT Creates Printable Solar Cells - mixednuts
http://bostinnovation.com/2011/07/11/mit-creates-printable-solar-cells/

======
ChuckMcM
1% efficiency isn't going to win any awards any time soon I don't think. One
commercial use might be to charge up a LED illuminator on a billboard so that
it could run for a couple of hours after night fall but with solar insolation
in the neighborhood of 800W/m^2 in the northern hemisphere, and the downrating
due to the inability to point precisely at the Sun so maybe 5W/m^2 on a
billboard is like 50 - 60W during the the solar day.

